

Hackers can steal your AppleID in 10 seconds - emilisto
http://www.shootitlive.com/2012/10/hackers-can-steal-your-appleid-in-10-s/

======
hetaali
This is a huge security issue. I imagine that someone post this on Facebook
and encourage others in the same school (on same wifi) to log in to their
AppleID. In this way you can access other people's accounts directly. Buying
things at store.apple.com, AppStore, iTunes.

